# Financial/accommodation requirement for single women doing IVF



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good evening Ladies,

I was reading Adoption section today and learned that in order to get approved for adoption it is often a requirement to have at least two bedroom house/flat.

Do fertility clinics set similar requirement for single ladies doing IVF?
Do fertility clinics have any requirements for minimum income/savings?

Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't remember my clinic ever asking me about my living arrangements or financial position, however they did ask me to consent to them doing background searches for me so I'm not sure what that would tell them. I believe it's GP/health background and police reports (to check you're not on the sex offender register etc) but maybe they found out more from that. 

The only time anyone enquired about my ability to provide for my child was when my midwife said she needed to do a visit to my house at 10 weeks. I'd suppose if I had shown any inability the details may have been passed on to social services. Not sure how that would work.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Polita. I've not heard that clinics check that, certainly the two I used didn't question it. I wasn't single at the time but had a step daughter and was never asked sleeping arrangements.

I think with adoption there's potential for any child to have faced a certain amount of upheaval, even if accommodated from birth,at best they would be leaving foster carers etc. So think they like them to have their own room, their own space to feel valued etc.

I know of plenty of parents who have one bed places and manage somehow.

Good luck with your adoption assessments.xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

IVF clinics do not ask you about your financial or domestic situation as a single person.  They only care if you can pay for your treatment regardless of who you are!!

Having said that, it is important to be as secure domestically and financially as possible if you are choosing to do it alone.  Added to that a good support network of family and friends does go a long way!!

Best of luck,

Daisy xxx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for replies.
I have one bedroom flat in zone 4 west London. For the price of this flat I could buy two or more bedrooms houses somewhere else. Just wanted to know if clinics may require to move home before the child is born (provided IVF treatment is successful).


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

As clinics are primarily businesses looking to make a profit, ultimately as long as you can afford treatment, they are very unlikely to deny it to you
That said, many (most?) clinics are required to take into consideration the 'welfare of the child' - so they need to satisfy themselves of that. The way they tend to do that is to require you to have at least one session with their counsellor - where you might discuss all those practical considerations as well as more emotional ones. 
I'm not aware of any single person who has been refused treatment on the basis of this counselling session though
x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Suitcase of dreams, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree they can't discriminate regardless of someone being on benefits or in a top paying job, you have a basic human right to try for a child and unless severe psychiatric issues are observed doubt they'd refuse


----------

